# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "Apo olayının perde arkası"

## bozok

*"Apo olayının perde arkası"*

*4 şubat 2009 / hurriyet.com.tr*




Gazeteci-yazar Saygı üztürk’ün yeni kitabında, Abdullah ücalan’ın MİT’le ilişkilendirilmesinin nereden kaynaklandığı, ona niçin *“bizim Apo”* denildiğinin nedeni de açıklanıyor. Kitapta, Apo’nun 1972’de ilk gözaltı sorgusu da açıklanırken, terörle mücadele amacıyla MGK’nın aldığı kararlar ve bunların sonuçları da yer alıyor.


Gazeteci-yazar Saygı üztürk’ün, yine birbirinden çarpıcı belgelerin ve açıklamaların yer aldığı “Apo Olayının Perde Arkası” kitabı, Doğan Kitap yayınları arasında raflarda yerini almaya başladı. Türkiye’ye getirilişinin 10. yılında, ücalan’ın MİT’le ilişkisinin kaynağı, ona niçin “Bizim Apo” denildiğinin de ortaya konulduğu kitapta, Türkiye’de* “Kürtçülük faaliyetleri”*nin Cumhuriyet’ten bu yana gelişiminin de örgütsel şeması ilk kez açıklanıyor.

Saygı üztürk’ün Doğan yayınlarından çıkan ve “çok satanlar” arasında yer alan* “Devletin Derinliklerinde”, “Kırcı 5-6-2 Tamam Reis”, “Madalyalı Mahkum”, “33 Kurşun”, “İsmet Paşa’nın Kürt Raporu”, “Sınır ütesi Savaşın Kurmay Günlüğü”, “ Belgelerle Ergenekon”*dan sonra, yeni kitabı *“Apo Olayının Perde Arkası”*nın önsözünü de yine gazeteci-yazar Emin üölaşan yazdı. 

Abdullah ücalan’ın Emniyet’e ilk düştüğü 1972 zaman çekilen fotoğrafları, sorgusu,* “şafak Bildirisi”*ni niçin dağıttığı, bu bildiriyi dağıttıktan sonra Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na niçin gittiği, kayın pederinin MİT’le ilişkisi, MİT’ten gelen yazıda Abdullah ücalan’ın adının bulunup bulunmadığı, ücalan’ın polis muhbirliğinin nereden kaynaklandığı da kitapta açıklanıyor. 



*Apo’ya dokunan yandı*


Abdullah ücalan’ın Suriye’den çıkarılışının nefes kesen öyküsü, Adana’da yapılan Türkiye-Suriye heyetlerinin gizli toplantısının tutanaklarının da açıklandığı kitapta, ilginç bağlantılara da yer veriliyor.

ücalan’ı Türkiye’ye getiren, İmralı Adası’nda sorgulayanların aralarında bulunduğu askerlerin Ergenekon soruşturması tutuklanmaları ve bu komutanların yazdıkları mektuplar da ilk kez “Apo Olayının Perde Arkası” kitabında açıklanıyor. ücalan’ın sorgusunda neler söylediği, sağlık kontrollerinin nasıl yapıldığına ilişkin belgeler de kitapta yer alıyor. 

PKK ile mücadele için Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nda (MGK) alınan kararlar ve bunların gerekçeleri, Türkiye’de bu düzenlemelerle nelerin değiştiği, dağdan indirmelerde istenilen sonucun niçin elde edilemediği de resmi belgelerle ve tarihi bir süreç içinde ele alınıyor.

*Gazeteci-yazar Saygı üztürk’ün yeni kitabında, Abdullah ücalan’ın MİT’le ilişkilendirilmesinin nereden kaynaklandığı, ona niçin “bizim Apo” denildiğinin nedeni de açıklanıyor. Kitapta, Apo’nun 1972’de ilk gözaltı sorgusu da açıklanırken, terörle mücadele amacıyla MGK’nın aldığı kararlar ve bunların sonuçları da yer alıyor.*

Gazeteci-yazar Saygı üztürk’ün, yine birbirinden çarpıcı belgelerin ve açıklamaların yer aldığı “Apo Olayının Perde Arkası” kitabı, Doğan Kitap yayınları arasında raflarda yerini almaya başladı. Türkiye’ye getirilişinin 10. yılında, ücalan’ın MİT’le ilişkisinin kaynağı, ona niçin “Bizim Apo” denildiğinin de ortaya konulduğu kitapta, Türkiye’de “Kürtçülük faaliyetleri”nin Cumhuriyet’ten bu yana gelişiminin de örgütsel şeması ilk kez açıklanıyor.


Abdullah ücalan’ın Emniyet’e ilk düştüğü 1972 zaman çekilen fotoğrafları, sorgusu, “şafak Bildirisi”ni niçin dağıttığı, bu bildiriyi dağıttıktan sonra Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na niçin gittiği, kayın pederinin MİT’le ilişkisi, MİT’ten gelen yazıda Abdullah ücalan’ın adının bulunup bulunmadığı, ücalan’ın polis muhbirliğinin nereden kaynaklandığı da kitapta açıklanıyor. 


*Apo’ya dokunan yandı*



Abdullah ücalan’ın Suriye’den çıkarılışının nefes kesen öyküsü, Adana’da yapılan Türkiye-Suriye heyetlerinin gizli toplantısının tutanaklarının da açıklandığı kitapta, ilginç bağlantılara da yer veriliyor.

ücalan’ı Türkiye’ye getiren, İmralı Adası’nda sorgulayanların aralarında bulunduğu askerlerin Ergenekon soruşturması tutuklanmaları ve bu komutanların yazdıkları mektuplar da ilk kez “Apo Olayının Perde Arkası” kitabında açıklanıyor. ücalan’ın sorgusunda neler söylediği, sağlık kontrollerinin nasıl yapıldığına ilişkin belgeler de kitapta yer alıyor. 

PKK ile mücadele için Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nda (MGK) alınan kararlar ve bunların gerekçeleri, Türkiye’de bu düzenlemelerle nelerin değiştiği, dağdan indirmelerde istenilen sonucun niçin elde edilemediği de resmi belgelerle ve tarihi bir süreç içinde ele alınıyor.

...

----------

